# Eldon - eine Alternative zu Rittal?



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich habe mich in dieser Woche mal wieder tierisch über diese arroganten Leute von Rittal geärgert. Jetzt rennt mir seit einiger Zeit der Eldon-Vertreter die Tür ein. Sieht auf den ersten Blick ja nicht mal schlecht aus die Schränke. Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrung damit? Kann man die bedenkenlos einsetzen?

Danke für Eure Infos!

Der Dok


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2005)

Hallo Doktor Mabuse,

versuch's mal bei Lohmeier unter www.lohmeier.de
Interessante Alternative.

Gruss joke


----------



## Eldon Berlin (23 Mai 2005)

*Eldon? Aber sicher doch!*

Hallo Doc,

oder Du schaust hier nach:

www.eldon.de

Frag Deinen Eldon-Vertriebsmann nach einem Musterschrank! Wir bieten verschiedene Möglichkeiten unsere Schränke kennenzulernen. Sowohl unsere Multi-Flex Standschränke, als auch unsere Multi-Mount Wandschränke erfüllen die höchsten Qualitätsansprüche. Einfach kennenlernen!


----------



## superkato (27 April 2014)

Hey,

bei meiner letzten Anlage habe ich aufgrund des Kostendrucks ebenfalls die Schaltschränke von Eldon bezogen. Hab den hier gekauft: http://www.eg-tronic.eu/schaltschraenke/standschraenke/14912/standschrank-h1200xb1200xt300
Die Qualität ist 1 zu 1 die gleiche wie Rittal, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## rr_zx (27 April 2014)

Hallo Doc,

Wir verwenden auch seit Jahren Eldonschränke. Die Qualität ist nicht ganz so gut wie bei Rittal. Die Blechstärke ist zum Beispiel geringer. Wir verwenden die MAS-Reihe und für uns und unsere Kunden ist die Qualität genügend. Bei den Anreihschränken sind wir bei Rittal geblieben und die Eldonreihe hat uns nicht überzeugt.

Viele Grüsse
Ralph

Sent from my RM-892_eu_euro2_307 using Tapatalk


----------



## Astralavista (27 April 2014)

Habe bei einem Projekt auch Eldon verwenden "müssen".
Waren Edelstahlschränke mit schrägen Regendach.
Die Schränke an sich waren ganz OK, aber 2 Punkte haben mich gestört:
1. Es gibt so gut wie kein Zubehör wie es bei Rittal zu finden ist. Das hat den Innenausbau des Schranks teilweise schwierig gestaltet.
2. Habe mich mehrfach an scharfen Kanten bei der IBN geschnitten. War auch nicht so toll.


----------



## knabi (28 April 2014)

Wir hatten vor einiger Zeit auch mal ELDON, und zwar wegen der Produktpolitik von RITTAL, weil dort bestimmte Produkte aus dem Portfolio rausgeflogen sind (in dem Fall waren es Standpulte).
Das erste Problem war: Der Elektrogroßhandel war nicht in der Lage, zu liefern - ich mußte über Bär&Ollenroth bestellen (eigentlich ein Großhandel für Rohrverleger )...
Das zweite Problem: Qualitativ kamen die Schränke nicht an RITTAL heran, wir hatten 3 Pulte, die zusammengeschraubt wurden - da waren deutliche Differenzen zwischen den 3 Pulten sichtbar (+/- 1cm), sah etwas "handgeschmiedet" aus...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Lumpi (28 April 2014)

Hallo.

Wenn es nur um Anreihschränke oder ähnliches geht dann schaut mal hier: http://www.schaefer-industriegehaeuse.de/de/leistungen/industrieschrank-is-1/


----------



## Elektrogrosshandel_Moelle (4 September 2015)

Elektrogroßhandel Moelle in Nordhorn führt Eldon Schaltschränke ab Lager 

Infos zum Unternehmen findet Ihr hier: www.elektrogrosshandel-moelle.de


----------



## superkato (4 September 2015)

www.eg-tronic.eu  da hab ich mal bestellt. die machen auch gute rabatte für B2B Kunden.


----------



## Elektricks (4 September 2015)

Hat von den hier genannten Alternativen Anbietern keiner 19" Schränke im Angebot? 
Rittal hat sein Sortiment hier auch tüchtig zusammengestutzt und die Listenpreise nach oben angepasst...


----------



## Nost (5 September 2015)

Sarel via Schneider Electric.  Haben sehr motivierte vertrieben und einen guten service


----------



## Licht9885 (19 September 2015)

Hallo
 ich habe bisher gute Erfahrungen mit Lohmeier gemacht


----------

